# Transitioning within brand line



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

My five on on Fromm, you do not need to transition as long as they are all the four star. I switch up flavors ever bag I buy.....it is like they are eating it for the first time when I open a new bag. My family thinks I'm nuts but they really do like switching up flavors.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Yes, they are all in the four star line of Fromm, so she should be fine.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

I started switching up flavors too. Fromm grain frees kibbles & Primal or Narure's variety frozen raw. 
I just switch her directly when the bag is done. No issues so far. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I not only switch flavors, I also switch brands always using 4 or 5 star and grain free brands and I've never had a problem! I always say Molly has a tummy of iron! It may be just a 'human' thing, but I just think eating the same thing day after day is boring! Silly me........:^) I always am grateful that she has no digestive problems like I see many have here !!!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

It's strange because when I adopted Lily, her foster mom told me she ate any kind of kibble that was around. While it's true Lily will eat anything, LOL, I came to discover that chicken seemed to give her loose stool, so I deleted that from her diet. But I guess I am super sensitive to how her poop is because I have had other dogs with digestive problems and don't want Lily to have any discomfort or have diarrhea or loose stool. Also having just one dog makes it easier to indulge in a higher quality and more expensive kibble.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

When I switched between acana flavours I still transitioned a bit. Ralph has a really sensitive tummy though.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Lily is doing really well on the grain free salmon tunalini Fromm kibble! Poop is small and well formed. Hooray!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I do the same, switch around different grain free natural kibble and canned. At first I followed the advice not to change foods without gradual transition. I used to feed Callie exclusively on Merrick Grain Free but she started to tire of it, even though I alternated flavors. Then I read a few articles about feeding a variety to help digestive tracts become strong. It was so right. Callie used to have the itches all the time. Since I have been varying brands (depending on what she likes) she has stopped scratching. I buy the small sample packages such as Arcna, Orijen, etc and also 4 pound bags of Merrick, all grain free. She's not crazy about beef or buffalo anything, but will eat it eventually, but she loves poultry of any sort. She also likes fish, but I don't, it smells awful and then so does she!


----------

